# I think my puppy is dieing..!



## tutu (Sep 20, 2013)

Last 2 nights i mixed full cream cow milk with her food now i see her laying on te ground she wont eat or drink and her eyes are closed. She only got up to pee and went back to throwing herself on the ground. I tried to open her eyes and when i did they were bloodshot red. I know i have to take to the vet and i will in a couple hours because they are closed at the moment. Is she gonna die?  is it from the milk? Or something else? Because she was fine the whole time the only new thing i introduced to her was the milk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you have an emergency vet you can get to? I would at least call and get some advice.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would call a vet ASAP and get some advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

How much did you give her? I think milk isn't good for dogs



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're TRULY afraid she's dying, get her to a vet NOW.

In a situation where you think your dog could possibly be fatally I'll, the LAST place you should be heading is the computer, except for to look up the phone number/address of the nearest 24 hour e-vet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think tutu is from the USA so lets be kind and patient with them...

Generally cow milk isn't that great for puppies. Better to have meat products and/or a good balanced dog kibble (is that available?). Can you contact the breeder (owner of the mother dog) to get their help.

This is the puppy.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

I hope I didn't sound rude- I really hope your puppy is going to be ok  thinking of you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tutu (Sep 20, 2013)

Im not sure if we have a 24 hour vet. I already tried contacting a few vets they dont seem to be answering their phones. The reason i gave her milk was because the breeder said it was ok and that he gives his dogs cow milk and nothing bad happenes to them. Im heading to the vet now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh dear!...Hope she'll be ok!?
(In the US, we usually add water to dry kibble, not milk...if we add any liquid.)

Yes, I would take her to the VET.

Let us know how she is doing.
Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:

Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Better safe then sorry, the vet should be able to help and I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

praying she will be ok, please let us know, poor puppy


----------



## tutu (Sep 20, 2013)

I took her to the vet he said she has an allergic reaction to the milk and she also has worms and a flu. He gave her two shots one for worms and one for the flu and said to come back again tomorrow. I hope she gets better..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

tutu said:


> I took her to the vet he said she has an allergic reaction to the milk and she also has worms and a flu. He gave her two shots one for worms and one for the flu and said to come back again tomorrow. I hope she gets better..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Fingers and Paws crossed that your Pup is ok


----------



## tutu (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you all for ur concern ?? i really apreciate it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor baby! 
I hope she feels better soon.

 Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor thing, I hope she feels better soon


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

here we worm pups very early, although I know it is not as common to do that in Europe...I am assuming you are in Africa somewhere because of your avatar (which I love!)....

As has been said, cow's milk is not great for dogs....goat's milk is much better, but as pups grow, any milk is not really necessary...

I hope that whatever "flu" the vet is treating for is not serious  

Let us know how she fares

Lee


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Praying he makes a quick recovery


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying for your pup.

Hugs!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thinking about you and your puppy!! 

Instead of milk, try mixing water in with the food or a nice multivitamin supplement like Nupro Gold... for weak or sick puppies and dogs, a multivitamin can ensure they get that extra boost of nutrition and keep electrolytes up!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope all is well. Please let us know.


----------

